# Which phone will have more dev support bionic or the prime?



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had my bionic for a week now and all the rumors going around about the prime is making me wonder.... should I keep it? 
I like this phone I have a ton of accesories(free) and, im kind of digging the 4g and the free football. but the sceeen ..although nice outside leaves me.... wanting more. Has anyone had experience with the super amoled screen? it seems to be "richer " then bionic. if only I could get a ninety day extention!
In Conclusion the selling point for me is which will have the most and the best support from the developers, and community which will benifit me/the phone the most? being that I plan to root. This is the #1 must have with the device choose.

BTW: does samesung release a sbf/or something of the sort like motorola does to "unbrick your phone"?


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Save up and buy both....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

I THINK the Prime will get more Devs and support just because its a Nexus and the Bionics bootloader havent even been cracked yet. If the Prime is as nice as Epic touch 4G then you can count on alot of Bionic owner to jump ship including me.... cant wait for that Sucker to get released!


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah im having second thoughts


----------



## Gelu (Jun 14, 2011)

Idk if I'll switch yet, but I love moto's build quality > samsung's


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Do you think bionic will get ice cream sandwich,or be capatable?


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

chefb said:


> Do you think bionic will get ice cream sandwich,or be capatable?


Considering CVPCS got Cm7 booted in 48 hours, I'm very confident we'll see ICS at least in a 2nd-init flavor.

As for me, the fact that the next nexus is sAMOLED+ I prefer the Bionic. Unless the next Nexus has a lot more going for it, that the Bionic can't do with an ICS port, it may sway me to try to make a switch regardless of screen type.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

What's wrong with amoled +? What makes the bionic not comparable with ICS?


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I will be amazed if the Bionic does not get an official ICS update. Have there been any phone out that have not at least received one version of an update? After a couple weeks now the screen does not bother me anymore (coming from the DX) Plus the low battery use and outdoor viewing is a HUGE plus to me with the screen now.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Im leaning to just keep the phone......I just wonder or im curious to see if the development will be as intense? Im past the screen.....something in the back of my mind says what if.....?


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

As for development in just 3 short weeks we already have an awesome ROM in Unl3ash3d and Team Liberty is not going to be far behind. I am sure since CM7 has booted that we will see that as well. I am not sure which one will see more at this time. But I think we will have plenty of development for the Bionic.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

If the prime is unlocked.....the prime....actually it will probably be the prime anyway as Samsung typically releases source code and stuff

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tifford (Sep 16, 2011)

kevmueller said:


> I will be amazed if the Bionic does not get an official ICS update. Have there been any phone out that have not at least received one version of an update?


I'll be very surprised if the bionic DOES get an official ICS update. I'm sure there will be a port of some form or fashion.

but the biggest difference with ICS (and phones developed with it in mind) is that there are no bottons. no home, back, menu, etc. (not even capacitive ones) its similar to honeycomb in that way.

that's not to say that having buttons doesn't allow ICS to be run on a phone. I just don't think that any phones with buttons will get an OFFICAL update.

that's my 2 cents at least


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

tifford said:


> I'll be very surprised if the bionic DOES get an official ICS update. I'm sure there will be a port of some form or fashion.
> 
> but the biggest difference with ICS (and phones developed with it in mind) is that there are no bottons. no home, back, menu, etc. (not even capacitive ones) its similar to honeycomb in that way.
> 
> ...


Google has said that ICS will be compatible with most handsets that can run GB. Just because it supports no physical keys doesn't mean it has be without them. And with Moto and Verizon keeping updates flowing until the 12-18 month mark, especially on their top tier phones, I would almost guarantee the Bionic sees some sort of official ICS release.

As for which device, that depends on whether or not the "prime" is a nexus line or dev device and is unlocked or not. Both will have huge developer followings but I think the "prime" will be bigger if unlocked. That said there has always been the Moto devs that are loyal and the support will likely remain there, even if it is somewhat reduced when the "next big thing" drops.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

im not even rooted yet...and im worring how much action this device will get!....its just 2yrs untill i can get something new I hope this will be relevent for at least a year!


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Considering the Droid X is still relevant and getting updates after EOL and there is still active development on it, I figure this one will take the X's place in the Motorola developer portfolio. The Motorola droid progression for top priority development has been the Droid 1, then the Droid X and now the Bionic. All the others in-between have some dev support, but these are the key players. Considering there are still devs putting out new stuff for the D1, I think you will be safe. I don't think the Bionic will fall to the "when we feel like it" box like the Droid 2 (and D2G) and the Droid X2. While those devices have a small following, it is nothing like the big 3, the OG, the X and the Bionic.


----------



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

Moto!


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

indeed ..I just updated my rsd lite and a preparing to root in a week or so.... i was just considering the time frame to bail out. This thread is helping me make that decision.Some one metioned that samsung released sorce codes....does moto do that?


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

Bionic. love everthing about it. I love the design and even the pentile screen. Plus we have liberty and theory already on board. Heard fab might be on his way. and its only been less then a month. cant wait to see what's in the future for this phone.


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

"abqnm said:


> Considering the Droid X is still relevant and getting updates after EOL and there is still active development on it, I figure this one will take the X's place in the Motorola developer portfolio. The Motorola droid progression for top priority development has been the Droid 1, then the Droid X and now the Bionic. All the others in-between have some dev support, but these are the key players. Considering there are still devs putting out new stuff for the D1, I think you will be safe. I don't think the Bionic will fall to the "when we feel like it" box like the Droid 2 (and D2G) and the Droid X2. While those devices have a small following, it is nothing like the big 3, the OG, the X and the Bionic.


Agreed. and moto have the easiest method to unbrick. RSD lite!


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I was wondering about That does samsung release there stuff...does moto release source codes?


----------



## tifford (Sep 16, 2011)

I retract what I was saying earlier about the bionic (or other phones with buttons) not getting official ICS updates 

about Samsung phones: this is the only thing that scares me about the Prime. with the 2 Samsung phones I have, the fascinate and the charge, flashing stuff was just sooo different than anything I've done before. you have to flash things through a computer program called Odin.

it works similarly to RSD, but its for custom roms too. you can use cwm, but if you do, you have to make sure the rom you're flashing has the same framework base as whatever you're on. Ex: if you're on the "ed09" release, you can only use roms based on the ed09 release. and there's about 10 diffetent releases. it just gets weird. the good thing about Odin though is that its damn near impossible to brick your phone.

but I have no idea if the nexus phones work that same way or if the prime will. I really hope not.

I really like HTC phones because you dont have to worry about any of that. you just download, wipe, flash, enjoy. I'd cream my pants if HTC were the manufacturers of the Prime. if it were HTC but still with that super amoled HD display, I'd be a complete mess.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I need to start reading up on the Nexus S because I have no experience with Samsung flashing. That will likely be the most similar. Now with the potential to have the new Exynos 4212 on board the Nexus (http://phandroid.com/2011/09/29/samsung-introduces-new-1-5ghz-exynos-4212-dual-core-processor/) this phone could be unstoppable. Please just make sure it has a good screen too.


----------



## pyroelite (Sep 8, 2011)

Leaving the charge for the bionic couldn't have made me happier... The super amoled+ was pretty, but the insane amount of battery it chewed up made me wanna spike off the concrete. That thing would never be less than 70% of usage, compared to my bionic now at 5-10%.

The other major annoying thing with screen was impossible to see it with polarized sunglasses unless it was in landscape mode! No problem now with the bionic 

Another prob with the Sammy phone was that it was too damn picky as to what charger you used with it. Most USB wall chargers that aren't Samsung are recognized as being plugged into a computer & therefor charge at the lower MaH.

The Prime's other major specs should def overshadow these shortcomings for Sammy... I just hope they've already been dealt with & eliminated.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Word is that the prime will turn towards a more pixalated screen with a superamoled hd screen ! One of the reason I was wondering about the prime was the amoled+ screen and the potential mass exodus of dev to the prime . I don't want to be stuck without development like the x2 or d2. If their screen will be the same/ similar just richer...... the bionic may have been a good choice. Its all about staying relevent for as long as possible.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I see the Prime getting more dev support, simply because of the unlocked bootloader.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Unlocked? ??? Where did you see this


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

chefb said:


> Unlocked? ??? Where did you see this


Have you known any of Samsung's phone's to have a locked bootloader? Why would they start now?


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Indeed.....


----------



## tifford (Sep 16, 2011)

I think the biggest thing between now and when the Prime comes out is figuring out the RIL issues with custom roms


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Prime? Vigor? More like RAZR. .... 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Prime? Vigor? More like RAZR. ....
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That new Razr looks cool, but, being Motorola, it will probably have a locked bootloader, too.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> That new Razr looks cool, but, being Motorola, it will probably have a locked bootloader, too.


Im okay with that... IMO, its only a matter of time before they are cracked or Moto gives in. In 2 weeks, I would say the progress on the Bionic is impressive.



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

This simple and follows last year x cane SLong every one jump for it and bam we had root n roms then a mere few weeks Samsung came along and the x got dusted. I don't care how or what Samsung builds its still Samsung. I prefer moto and SLong as there's a moto flag ship I will not devate

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> IMO, its only a matter of time before they are cracked or Moto gives in.


I hope you're right, but seeing as how nobody has figured out how to do it with the X, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I hope you're right, but seeing as how nobody has figured out how to do it with the X, I'm not holding my breath.


Ah yes ... But, what about the others that have been cracked. 

I'm a half full kind of guy. Lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Ah yes ... But, what about the others that have been cracked.
> 
> I'm a half full kind of guy. Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


True, and again, I hope you're right, because that Razr does look cool.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

One thing I love about this conversation is seeing the appreciation people have for moto! in the begining i had a samsung alias 1&2. no smart phone but cool none the less... then I got ...more like leaped into the droid x and never looked back. a co worker told me how he perfers motarola cause of the reputation for call quality radios etc. loyalty is always a good trait to have ...but some times good decsion making have to come into play! I'm counting on the bionic to be a good one. Eventhough the "neighbor with the greener grass on the other side of the fense has a hotter wife" so to speak.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Ah yes ... But, what about the others that have been cracked.
> 
> I'm a half full kind of guy. Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


As I understand it the other devices bootloaders were not so much as cracked as they were patched using leaked Motorola files. Still hoping Moto follows through on their promise to offer unlockable bootloaders by the end of the year. Considering the big G is trying to buy them, maybe there will be some influence to help push that along. Google obviously knows that the custom developers lead to better software for them and helps innovation, so I wouldn't completely throw out the possibility...


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

It would be the beez kneez if they did but this one team is pretty busy team th3ory they have a one click sbf/fastboot NICE... THERES too parachutes if you jump out the window by mistake!


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Problem is with electronics is the latest and greatest is always around the corner. No matter what you get something better will always be available in the next 3-6 months. I say be happy with what you got. if you are always chasing the latest and greatest and have the money to blow then by all means.


----------

